# 2018 5 Series Diesel 540d starts production in July



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW diesel fans have been waiting to know if BMW was going to bring a 5 Series diesel to the US. The fear was that VW Dieselgate had killed diesel momentum for German brands in America. In the 2018 BMW production schedule the 540d xDrive is clearly starting production in July 2017 at Plant Dingolfing.



The 540d is available in xDrive only an dwill be powered by the 3.0 liter quad turbo six cylinder B57 engine. With 394 hp and 561 lb-ft of torque the 540d with xDrive will move. Especially impressive is that all of that torque comes in at just a tick over 2,000 rpm and stays there until nearly 4,000. Redline is around 6000 rpms so the engine has some range for a oil burner.

No word on pricing yet, the 2018 5 Series pricing thread will be updated as soon as we know.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice news. Because I'm never satisfied I'll keep hoping for the Touring to show up on US shores along with the sedan.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I like he new 5. Glad the diesel is coming State side. 
Thanks for sharing with us. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe I am missing something, but where you read that BMW is bringing 540d to the US? I highly doubt it. If this was the fact, the would be great, as most likely the same engine would be available in new X5 and X7. But again, I doubt it... I hope I am wrong.


----------



## J.J. (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm planning to purchase my leased 535d unless this beast comes stateside. I honestly doubt that motor will make it to the US market. They always give us the underpowered version of everything.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

kanar200 said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but where you read that BMW is bringing 540d to the US? I highly doubt it. If this was the fact, the would be great, as most likely the same engine would be available in new X5 and X7. But again, I doubt it... I hope I am wrong.


My sources are currently saying the B57 engine is what is coming in the 540d. The specs I have on the engine are here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=971278

Tim


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

J.J. said:


> I'm planning to purchase my leased 535d unless this beast comes stateside. I honestly doubt that motor will make it to the US market. They always give us the underpowered version of everything.


It's all about emissions, emissions, emissions, performance and mileage be damned.

Here's to hoping at least one flavor of the 540d comes to the USA.

Anybody checked EPA and CARB databases for emissions certifications for the 540d? Emissions certifications have to be in place before cars destined for the USA can be legally imported into the USA.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

n1das said:


> It's all about emissions, emissions, emissions, performance and mileage be damned.
> 
> Here's to hoping at least one flavor of the 540d comes to the USA.
> 
> ...


no 540d for 2018...at least from the CARB and EPA data I've seen for BMW 2018 offerings.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Interesting as it is clearly in their production schedule.

Tim


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

If I understand correctly, this is general production schedule and not a schedule for the US. The US will probably get fake 35d, i.e. European 30d as it was the case with F15 and F10.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

kanar200 said:


> If I understand correctly, this is general production schedule and not a schedule for the US. The US will probably get fake 35d, i.e. European 30d as it was the case with F15 and F10.


This is from a US source. The production guide is US specific, if you look there are no European models listed.

Tim


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

The 2018 vehicles are just starting to be certified. Plus, diesels are now subject to months of additional rigorous emissions scrutiny before receiving certification (since the VW TDI scandal).

The 2017 Chevy Cruze diesel was not officially certified until very late January 2017, less than two months before the model was put into production (33 Cruze diesels were sold in March 2017 according to hybridcars.com.)


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

What *wxmanCCM* said.

It's worth checking the EPA and CARB databases periodically to check for updates.


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmm, isn't the engine spec the same or damn close to what was in the F10 M550d?? That would make sense why it's only an xDrive variant. Hard to plant that much torque in the tarmac with just RWD.

That will be a compelling option if you like the oil burner 

Cheers,


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If the quad turbo engine does make it to the US I am a buyer. I loved my 335d but traded before the warranty expired as I was afraid of carbon buildup and other issues high mileage drivers were having. I would buy the quad turbo 5 series and do the same unless it proves to be more reliable and trouble free than the 335d. Time will tell.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Is this for real? I've decided against diesel for my next car, but this is quite interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.sport (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope its is real, cuz i am in


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

AutoUnion said:


> Is this for real? I've decided against diesel for my next car, but this is quite interesting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BMW is making a 540d, that production schedule is from BMW NA. My source says it will be coming with the B57, but that is not confirmed from BMW NA.

We should get more info in May I would guess.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wouldn't B57 have 50d badge? BMW NA has been rather faking the badges, e.g. claiming that 30d is 35d. 

I think it is unlikely that quad-turbocharged diesel will be sold in the US. I would like to be wrong.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I agree it doesn't make a lot of sense but my source is seldom wrong. I am ready to say I was wrong if this doesn't come through, but I'll be so disappointed. 

Tim


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Quad turbo in the U.S.? Hard to believe, but we will see.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

The 540d is my next ride...if it ever makes it to these shores.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

edycol said:


> Quad turbo in the U.S.? Hard to believe, but we will see.


Here's to hoping a quad turbo 540d comes to the USA. Keep an eye on EPA and CARB databases for new emissions certifications for BMW diesels.

I was thinking it would be built as a pair of sequential turbos to make a quad turbo setup. I'm interested in seeing how BMW does all of the intake and exhaust plumbing to and from such a setup.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kincade (Oct 27, 2016)

http://www.bmwblog.com/2017/04/27/bmw-540d-will-offered-united-states/

http://blog.caranddriver.com/confirmed-diesel-powered-bmw-540d-coming-to-the-u-s/


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

If it is not rebagged 530d, I might consider X7 with diesel...


----------



## kincade (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a 2014 535d which has been fantastic. Unless the 2018 540d has significantly more torque, I will probably pass and keep piling the miles on the 535d and keep hoping/dreaming that the M550d will arrive stateside sometime. The difference in torque between the 535d and 540d doesnt seem worth the extra $, but I will certainly test drive the 540d.

If only the B6 got 40 mpg . . . . .


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

kincade said:


> http://www.bmwblog.com/2017/04/27/bmw-540d-will-offered-united-states/
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/confirmed-diesel-powered-bmw-540d-coming-to-the-u-s/


Well well well....


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

The BMW 540d has been emissions certified by CARB (LEV3 ULEV125):

https://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2018/bmw_pc_a0080466_3d0_u3-125_diesel.pdf


----------



## kincade (Oct 27, 2016)

Interesting, still haven't seen anything in the press, but this article from the UK is interesting:

https://www.driving.co.uk/news/diesel-tax-anger-new-models-beat-petrol-nox-pollution-tests/


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've wondered whether my next one (granted I'm 2 years+ away from lease-end) should be another loaded 328d or a stripper 540d. That 400+ ft-lb of torque has got to be ecstasy.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> I've wondered whether my next one (granted I'm 2 years+ away from lease-end) should be another loaded 328d or a stripper 540d. That 400+ ft-lb of torque has got to be ecstasy.


Stripper 540d!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Love the new 5. Test drove a 540i a few months back and was ready to throw financial sense out the window. Last week I drove my boss' brand new M550i and OMG! Gas mileage is awful for a daily driver though so CPO 540d x-drive with M-sport would be a good X5 replacement in five or so years.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

wxmanCCM said:


> The BMW 540d has been emissions certified by CARB (LEV3 ULEV125):
> 
> https://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2018/bmw_pc_a0080466_3d0_u3-125_diesel.pdf


Sweet! :thumbup:

Must....resist....urge....to sell *535d*....and get *540d*.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

n1das said:


> Sweet! :thumbup:
> 
> Must....resist....urge....to sell *535d*....and get *540d*.


Resisting is futile. Thou must throw away your good car and get shiny new one.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

If this is really two turbochargers engine... my next car will be diesel again. Unless, they are playing with the badge for the US market.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

As I thought... hopefully this is correct information 

BMW has not yet confirmed official specs for the 540d xDrive but it did indicate that the car is based on the 530d sold in other markets.

https://jalopnik.com/the-2018-bmw-540d-brings-diesel-back-to-america-along-w-1821906269


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

xDrive only? No thanks. Would have to try it and see if its better enough in dry conditions.....

PL


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

So glad BMW is going through with selling the 540d in the US, I did not think they would. Asking for the wagon is futile, but hopefully they do another X3 diesel as well. I love the look of the new 5er. Saw one while walking the dogs through town yesterday and I think it's the best styling on a 5er since the E39.


----------



## @db530d (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

no thanks...my 2010 335d is the first and only bmw diesel i will ever buy.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

imtjm said:


> no thanks...my 2010 335d is the first and only bmw diesel i will ever buy.


Why? SCR system ? Plagues all diesels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

kanar200 said:


> As I thought... hopefully this is correct information
> 
> BMW has not yet confirmed official specs for the 540d xDrive but it did indicate that the car is based on the 530d sold in other markets.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/the-2018-bmw-540d-brings-diesel-back-to-america-along-w-1821906269


Is this the same engine that was in the US spec 335D?


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

rmorin49 said:


> Is this the same engine that was in the US spec 335D?


No, it is single turbo. Twin turbo now develops upward of 300hp and some 500lb-ft. However we are not getting that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

edycol said:


> No, it is single turbo. Twin turbo now develops upward of 300hp and some 500lb-ft. However we are not getting that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that kinda sucks.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> Well, that kinda sucks.


Comparison of the 335d and 535d favors the 5-er in fuel economy, acceleration, and probably reliability. Easier to add DEF as the tube is behind the fuel door.

PL


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

... because 335d is an older model bi-turbo and 535d is a new engine single turbo. There is also a new engine bi-turbo on the market, but BMW prefers to bring cheaper version to the US and fool people with the badge.


----------



## AronL (Dec 28, 2017)

Can everyone pray REALLY, REALLY hard and say 'I do, I do, I do believe in Euro-spec Diesel Bimmers?'

If it's good enough to bring Tinkerbell back from the brink of death, it should be good enough to get us an M550d.

And it will keep me from making really horrible metaphors again.


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it is great that the 540xd gets to US. I had the old 335d and it was second best car I***8217;ve owned. Now I live in Zurich and we have numerous D engine choices, but the 335d was superb. Wish I had kept it.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Some additional info for those interested.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I made the mistake of going to BMW website. The 540d configurator is live!

Anyone order one of these yet?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim E. said:


> Some additional info for those interested.


Very interesting. Thanks very much.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Do the new 5-series cars retain the physical red/blue hvac temp rotary knob? I've read that the new 3-series doesn't; apparently they lost their minds and moved this (the one control I use more often than others) into the iDrive. That would be a deal-killer for me.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Do the new 5-series cars retain the physical red/blue hvac temp rotary knob? I've read that the new 3-series doesn't; apparently they lost their minds and moved this (the one control I use more often than others) into the iDrive. That would be a deal-killer for me.


I don't know for sure, but that function went to iDrive on my E63 and E70 (I think same for 4 series but I'm not the main driver on that car), so fairly certain same is true of the latest 5 series. 
Hopefully your post is a bit of forum drama and does not reflect your one and only only criterion for a $70-85k out the door new car purchase.


----------

